# Supercharger time-of-day pricing



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

In most of the Seattle area, Tesla just changed the Supercharger fee structure so that rates now vary by time of day, and peak rates are double off-peak rates. Current rates are $,36/kWh from 11am to 8pm and $.18/kWh otherwise. Rates were previously a flat $.30 or $,31.

I heard parts of CA had a similar change recently, with rates now at something like $,40/kWh from 10am to 7pm and $.20/kWh otherwise.

Are others seeing this change in their areas? I’d expect a price difference of this magnitude to definitely affect charging habits for those with flexible charging schedules.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've not gone searching for information, nor heard of them increasing like that here, but it is all driven by usage. It kind of sucks for the traveler on a road trip, however the charges are still "within reason" I would guess, but it is likely driven by high demand during the day, very possible due to people that live close and choose that method for normal charging. Tesla is just trying to discourage it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Checked out Tesla's site - https://www.tesla.com/support/supercharging They note some SC's have on-peak and off-peak rates, but mention nothing more than the prices are now displayed on the cars screen when you select the SC.

I went out and checked the local SC's most show charging fees of .13 or .25. A couple of these are urban version's so that would likely be time of use since you don't share juice. We have a new v3, but didn't check it.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

GDN said:


> It kind of sucks for the traveler on a road trip, however the charges are still "within reason" I would guess, but it is likely driven by high demand during the day, very possible due to people that live close and choose that method for normal charging. Tesla is just trying to discourage it.


Yes, I think this is targeted at metropolitan areas with lots of local users. Many of those users could benefit from the low off-peak rates. And if road trip users are aware of the rate structure, they might even be able to use it to their advantage. Pick a charger inside or outside of town depending upon the time of day.

I just randomly clicked around the map in the car, and I see this rate structure is widespread in Seattle, the Bay Area, LA, and Miami. Didn't notice it elsewhere other than some one-off locations, but it definitely wasn't an exhaustive search.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Current rates are $,36/kWh from 11am to 8pm and $.18/kWh otherwise. Rates were previously a flat $.30 or $,31.


It's good they seem to be more rewarding off-peak charging than punishing on-peak.


----------

